# Feet falling asleep rear facing



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

My DD is 2.5yo and up until two days ago was rear facing in a True Fit (the original, not the Premiere). For the last month or so she has been complaining occasionally that her feet are falling asleep. I have been trying to prevent this by taking her boots off so she can move around more, and encouraging her to wiggle her legs and change positions. But things are getting worse and every trip lately has resulted in screaming and crying. When I take her out she limps and whines because her foot is still asleep. Poor thing.

We recently took a trip 10 hours away. For the most part the drive there was ok, with her feet only falling asleep a couple of times. But while we were there things got really bad and every car trip resulted in tears. Reluctantly I turned her forward facing for the trip home.

I really wanted to rear face until she is at least three, so if I could I would like to turn her back around. I am not sure exactly how tall she is but she is on the shorter side for 2.5 (she has always been about 25th percentile) and weighs about 28 pounds so I was expecting her to have a lot of room to grow in the TF.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to fix this?? A new seat really isn't in the budget but I could make it work if I knew another seat would be better - but it was my understanding that the TF has the most leg room? Do I have any options here? I want my kid to be as safe as possible, but having her cry in pain every trip doesn't work either. Help!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

It might not be leg room, it might just be the position of her butt in the seat. Can you try installing it at a different angle? More upright? More reclined? (Of course, all within the 30-45 degree guideline that techs give).

I usually hear of FORWARD FACING children's legs going numb because they dangle. I've never really heard of a RFing kid's legs going numb, which makes me think it's something odd about the way she's seated in the seat.


----------

